# River Raisin Dam Projects!



## raisinrat

I just got back in from the meeting tonight in monroe. Great news to report.

Phase 1 is a go! 

Funding is a official and there is no chance of losing it.This August is the rough date for the start of the 1st two dams(dam 1 and 6). These are the 1st two up from Lake Erie.In 2012 dams 2 and 3 will be done.

There is going to be a website going live talking about the project here soon also. I will let everyone know when it does happen.


Also has a side note the DEQ is looking into the work that was done at Ida-maybee rd that I talked about this past fall. The lady that handles the permitting was there and she is going to look into it for us and let me know what can be done to fix the desecration of that part of the river by the contractor.

Good things happen fellow.I will have a more detailed report on this whole thing I hope in the next few days. I need to get in touch with a few people and pool info.So stay tuned for more info.


----------



## Shoeman

Are we talking removal of the coffers?


----------



## raisinrat

Removal is not going to happen. The cost is out of this world.:yikes:

I will be doing a full report on it.But what is going to be done is something that I am sold on after hearing all the science and talking directly with the people who is doing the work tonight.

I would be willing to set up a meeting for all fishermen to come to and I can answer question to the best of my ability. Not sure if that is something you guys would like to do.But if it is let me know and we can plan something like that.I might be able to even get a few people to join us for this meeting to also cover things with us.

This a game changing project for this country in many ways.Phase 1 will cost approximately 1.27 millions dollars to do 4 dams.

Phase 2 will cost some where around 1.6 and 2million but it encompass bit more labor intensive work. Phase 2 will open the river to fish and small craft travel all the way to the Dundee. They hope it will be done by 2015ish.

So stay tuned:chillin:


----------



## raisinrat

These are the dams that are part of Phase 1 there is going to be two different designs of what is called Natural fishways or passages, on these 4 dams.










Dams 1 and 6 the closet to the lake are going to get a Rock Ramp design or Rock Arch Rapids to it. This basically will act has a series of pool and rifles to to step the fish up and over the dams.There is also going to be a low water channel designed into it around the lowest of low water that the river sees.Rock arch rapids is the leading design for this currently.

The next two will get a notch design which will be designed to allow for fish passage.

I am working on getting a few pics of these to show what this looks like

Both designs will allow for small boat passage also.


----------



## raisinrat

Rock Arch Rapids General concept


----------



## GeeEmm

Very exciting stuff! Sorry I missed the meeting. As this gets rolling I really think it would be advantageous to announce it everywhere: Facebook page, newspapers, Michigan Outdoors, etc. Please let me know how I can help!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## raisinrat

GeeEmm said:


> Very exciting stuff! Sorry I missed the meeting. As this gets rolling I really think it would be advantageous to announce it everywhere: Facebook page, newspapers, Michigan Outdoors, etc. Please let me know how I can help!
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


One thing that everyone can do right now is help get Monroe nominated on the WFN contest below. Just click and show your support for Monroe and the river share some pics and videos.


----------



## raisinrat

Just a heads up. I had a chat with a local CO about these natural fishways.I asked him how the DNR is going to treat these fishways.Since in Michigan you are not allowed to fish within a 100ft or in a fish ladder. Would they treat these has fish ladders.

He didn't have a answer for me, but he is going to be bring this up in the next district meeting.The meeting is in two weeks. I hope I will be hearing back from him soon on this. I will keep you all in the loop.


----------



## raisinrat

Survey Spikes have been driven into the concert on the dams so it looks like we are entering the final stages of designing and planing. Once we get our summer lows work should begin on the 1st half of Phase 1.


----------



## Dixon

Back in the late 70's they built a fish ladder at south side of dam at veterans park ( I think DNR planted steelhead about this time also) they never maintained it wonder why ??


----------



## fishindude644

raisinrat said:


> Rock Arch Rapids General concept


 But when the ice jams up its going to move everything right on out
and scatter it downstream.


----------



## raisinrat

These designs have been used for years in Wisconsin on some 128 Streams and Rivers and they have yet to have any problems with this.

This has also been used in many northern Europe countries.


----------



## tsr770

Dixon said:


> Back in the late 70's they built a fish ladder at south side of dam at veterans park ( I think DNR planted steelhead about this time also) they never maintained it wonder why ??


 
The ladder at Waterloo dam is poorly designed compared to what has been designed/built from the mid 80's to current. I don't know that they ever planted steelies in there, but for sure they planted coho in 1977, and had very dismal returns, probably due to the fact that Edison sucks up just about all of the water that fish returning to spawn home in on. 

I do believe that the second phase of the project addresses the fish ladder there and it will probably be reworked to be much more efficient for fish to use. Personally I would love to see that dam done the same way as the others downstream, but I think it's height makes it harder to put a ramp on. I have also heard a rumor or two about the mill race at the Grape dam being reworked at the dam end to allow fish to go up and around the dam through it. That would mean fish passage all the way to Dundee, and would open up some of the tribs that have great muskie/pike spawning habitats.

Edison drawing their cooling water from the river will always hamper any sort of serious run of any potamodromous fishes. Once the dam projects are done, putting pressure on DTE to fix that issue should be next in line.


----------



## raisinrat

tsr770 said:


> The ladder at Waterloo dam is poorly designed compared to what has been designed/built from the mid 80's to current. I don't know that they ever planted steelies in there, but for sure they planted coho in 1977, and had very dismal returns, probably due to the fact that Edison sucks up just about all of the water that fish returning to spawn home in on.
> 
> I do believe that the second phase of the project addresses the fish ladder there and it will probably be reworked to be much more efficient for fish to use. Personally I would love to see that dam done the same way as the others downstream, but I think it's height makes it harder to put a ramp on. I have also heard a rumor or two about the mill race at the Grape dam being reworked at the dam end to allow fish to go up and around the dam through it. That would mean fish passage all the way to Dundee, and would open up some of the tribs that have great muskie/pike spawning habitats.
> 
> Edison drawing their cooling water from the river will always hamper any sort of serious run of any potamodromous fishes. Once the dam projects are done, putting pressure on DTE to fix that issue should be next in line.



The Mill race at grape is not a rumor. If the funding can be found it will be done as the last part of phase 2 or has its own project.I did hear something about Cabela's would front the money for the Dundee dam removal or fishway if we could get fish up to that dam.(this is a long shot though at this point)

The plans for Waterloo dam are not finalized for that dam yet. But what I have seen is a good option and meets in the middle ground of things.

Now on the Edison front, I had a long chat with a DNR biologist and a rep from Edison on this very topic. They claim there was some work done to change the hydrodynamics of the mouth of the river. They claim they are now only pulling water from lake Erie and the river flows right on by.

I am still not sure about this seeing how in the DNR's own report from 1993 they sited this has a major barrier for fish coming into the river to spawn. I can get the exact quote if everyone would like.I think it is best we focus on making sure this dam work gets done. Then focus on the power plant if things do not seem to happen in terms of fish runs. (we do already get a good size white bass run)


----------



## raisinrat

Also keep in mind guys that this river could be a big part of bring sturgeon back to lake Erie it was one of the good spawning rivers a long time ago due to its rock on rock bottoms.


----------



## tsr770

We were just talking about the water intake today at work... a coworker of mine that fishes smallies all around the mouth of the river actually had a idea that would probably work. If they were to put breakwall/seawall in along the south side of the river forming a channel extending out into the lake, it would allow fish to come into the river without having to try to keep away from the pull of the intake. We worked on Edisons "fish truck" that they use to haul off the fish from the intake screens... it stunk to say the least and it was more or less empty... lol... but the sad part was the 4-5" walleye that was dried onto the side of the dump body.

With all this river speak, I'll toss in this guy from Sunday.... 









If anyone catches him near the dam in Dundee, be nice to him.... He has someones 3/0-4/0 worm hook in his gullet (I pulled a 6" purple worm off it), a spot on the tail where it appears to have been snagged, and a hole from my hook in the top lip.


----------



## raisinrat

I have brought that idea up in the past with the people in charge...just hope it didn't fall on death ears.


----------



## raisinrat

why I love this river and why I want to see it get better.








Teaching a southern boy to fish!


----------



## raisinrat

The work has begun ! They are drawing down the water so that they can now start placing the natural fish ways in front dam 6 and 1.

















_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Dixon

That was it coho . Some dipp netters over the years have taken their toll on the spawning fish also


----------



## tsr770

raisinrat said:


> The work has begun ! They are drawing down the water so that they can now start placing the natural fish ways in front dam 6 and 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


 Of course they did that while I was catching walleyes in the UP! Did ya at least go collect some hardware?

What put the brakes on the project? Obviously it isn't happening at 1 and 6, drive by there twice a day going to work. Have you heard what the plan is for dam 6 considering the current lake levels?


----------



## raisinrat

tsr770 said:


> Of course they did that while I was catching walleyes in the UP! Did ya at least go collect some hardware?
> 
> What put the brakes on the project? Obviously it isn't happening at 1 and 6, drive by there twice a day going to work. Have you heard what the plan is for dam 6 considering the current lake levels?


I recently got word that there was something up with the design and some concerns. Of course I was out of town when they where having the meeting and was told about it very last minute. I need to give Dave a call to see where we are on this. I know he wanted my thoughts on things. 

I will keep everyone updated, man government sometimes.


----------



## GeeEmm

Just curious if there's any updates on this? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GeeEmm

_THIS WAS IN 11/8/11 MONROE EVENING NEWS!_


*Council moves forward on dam grant* 
*

BY JEFF MEADE* 

[email protected] 

Area fishermen and recreational boaters re&shy;ceived some good news at Monday nights Monroe City Council meeting. 

The council unanimous&shy;ly approved a $1.5 million grant agreement with the federal Environmental Protection Agency to re&shy;store fish passage in the River Raisin. 

The money will be used to alter all six of the low&shy;head dams in the city as well as along the Waterloo Dam. That will provide fish passage and other recreation opportunities that had been hindered. 

Council members also accepted an agreement for $500,0000 in federal funds through the Great Lakes Restoration Initia&shy;tive Program to restore Sterling Island near Hel&shy;lenberg Field. 

Barry LaRoy, the citys director of water and wastewater utilities, said the two long-term proj&shy;ects will correct prob&shy;lems that have plagued the area for years. 

Mr. LaRoy said for the first time in eight years fish now will be able to migrate upstream all the way to Dundee. He added that restoring the banks along Sterling Island will stop the erosion and cre&shy;ate a fish habitat. 

He emphasized that the grants are pass-through funds that require no city match. 

Councilman Jeremy Molenda said, The river is one of our most valu&shy;able assets. Were very fortunate to be in a posi&shy;tion to do something like this that will change the river. 

Councilman Chris Bica said, I think its going to be a great opportunity. Not only are we going to be able to help out the fish, were going to be able to have some recreational opportunities as well.


----------



## RSullivan

Is 'Grape' dam the one at ida/maybe rd?

I have noticed that 'Grape Dam' is privately owned.
Who owns it?


----------



## raisinrat

The project has started I don't live down there anymore so if anyone down there has other pics post them up.


----------



## GeeEmm

This was in Monroe Evening News today:

http://m.monroenews.com/news/2012/oct/12/river-raisin-remake/ 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tsr770

And...... No more dam!


----------



## raisinrat

Here is a video of them working on the step downs below the second dam up from the lake

http://youtu.be/8SrYmpqCFZg


----------



## tsr770

I have some cell phone pics of the dam at Winchester St where the rock structures are in place. I'll try to get them uploaded tomorrow after chasing some steel in the AM


----------



## raisinrat

So I was down seeing family yesterday and I had to check out the work 1 st hand. It looks like 4 of the 6 low head dams are done and they look great! I walked out on to one of the rock arches and snapped few pics.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## raisinrat

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## raisinrat

They used huge pieces of limestone and gravel to build the rock arches below each of the dams. Where the single boulder pic was taken was at one time a very deep hole below that dam. It was always over my head. Now fish can easily swim right up and I've the dam. The sucker fishing come spring should be nuts! O and the white should also be food now that. They can get above the 1 st dam from the lake now. Pretty sure I will be spotted down on my home river a few times next year! Can't wait to see how the already great Amalie fishing improve.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tsr770

Here are the pics I promised a couple weeks back and forgot about.... These are the first dam up from the lake at Winchester Street.


























And the work they did on the western point of Sterling Island


----------



## raisinrat

I just love the way these projects have turned out on the river.rumor is that if they are able to get fish up to Dundee a large company will cover the dam in Dundee . I would hope they would remove the one in Dundee.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tsr770

raisinrat said:


> I just love the way these projects have turned out on the river.rumor is that if they are able to get fish up to Dundee a large company will cover the dam in Dundee . I would hope they would remove the one in Dundee.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



I think that the biggest hurdle in getting fish to Dundee is the mill race at Grape, sure the fish will be able to get around the dam with it, but because of how far down from the dam it meets back up with the river, and the depth where it comes in, they will have a hard time finding their way up. 
I myself would rather see the dam at Grape removed before Dundee due to that issue alone. No dam at Grape would open up both the Saline and Macon systems to a much larger number of fish than what will ever find their way into the mill race.

I have also heard a couple rumblings about a certain company paying for work in Dundee, but on one side I heard about dam removal, the other side was paying to restore the generator at the Old Mill and use it to power the public utilities.


----------



## raisinrat

I am totally with you. I would rather see removal of the dam has well. But that dam in privately owned. So I am sure that has been part of the hurdle there also.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

